# Qual a vossa região climática preferida em Portugal?



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 19:22)

Ok, aqui vai mais um tema de discussão.

Convido-vos a dizerem *qual aquela região que consideram mais interessante em termos climáticos e qual a razão para essa escolha*. (por região, entenda-se que vale tudo, por exemplo, Beira Interior, Algarve, região de Lisboa, vale do Douro, norte do sistema montanhoso X, costa verde, ilha do Pico, Areeiro, enfim, pode ser uma larga região ou simplesmente um pequeno local, até mesmo uma localidade, Ok?)

Começo eu:

*NORDESTE TRANSMONTANO*

Indiscutivelmente para mim, até acho que foi lá que desenvolvi grandemente o meu gosto pela climatologia e meteorologia. Principalmente por causa do seu clima quase continental, ou seja, os invernos gélidos e com neve às vezes, mas principalmente os *nevoeiros gelados*, o gelo, principalmente quando cai em cascata dos telhados. Um dia de nevoeiro gelado é para mim um acontecimento único; parece que estamos num mundo à parte. E depois, claro, as clássicas *trovoadas de Verão*, com muita convectividade. Lá no Nordeste tudo parece mais rude, mais agreste, para mim é um verdadeiro laboratório climático.  

Agora, aguardemos pelas próximas participações.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 19:38)

iceberg disse:


> Ok, aqui vai mais um tema de discussão.
> 
> Convido-vos a dizerem *qual aquela região que consideram mais interessante em termos climáticos e qual a razão para essa escolha*. (por região, entenda-se que vale tudo, por exemplo, Beira Interior, Algarve, região de Lisboa, vale do Douro, norte do sistema montanhoso X, costa verde, ilha do Pico, Areeiro, enfim, pode ser uma larga região ou simplesmente um pequeno local, até mesmo uma localidade, Ok?)
> 
> ...



Claro, eu também gosto desta região. Tem fenómenos em todas as estações do ano, claro o Verão é mais monótono, tirando as trovoadas só fica o calor  

Os meses mais frios são sempre mais animados. As geadas, uma ou outra nevada e alguns dias de sincelo.

Mas também acho interessante as terras altas mais próximas do litoral, com muita precipitação e vento forte.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 15:41)

Então, pessoal, qual a vossa região climática preferida em Portugal?

...


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 15:50)

Eu acho o interior norte e centro as regiões mais interessantes pois são as que têm uma maior variabilidade climática com a maior parte dos fenómenos presentes como por exemplo a nossa adorada neve  . Não que o litoral não tenha também, mas é menos frequente. No entanto, como o Dan disse, o verão pode ser bem monótono excepto pelas eventuais trovoadas.

Mas se for um pouco mais especifico, a zona onde o Minho vive deve ser das mais espectaculares, precipitações e nevões abundantes


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2006 às 16:13)

Eu acho a zona de Montalegre muito interessante.
Pois é uma zona de transição onde ainda chega muita humidade do Atlântico mas em parte já se fazem sentir os efeitos de interioridade.

Uma lástima que não tenhamos um único membro MeteoPT nessa zona....


----------



## dj_alex (14 Out 2006 às 16:32)

Eu gosto bastante da zona das beiras no inverno e o litoral entre ericeira e cabo da roca no verao   

Na zona das beiras para além da serra da estrela (excluindo os fim de semanas e  férias) têm zonas muito fixes...Ao pé da Serra da Estrela, fica a serra da gardunha que têm recantos no Inverno muito bonitos...mas só de jipe se lá consegue ir...  

Quando ao litoral...o Luis têm colocado umas fotos fixes aqui desta zona!!


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 16:50)

Para mim é mesmo o Litoral talvez por ser onde passo  a maior parte do tempo não sou muito de viajar e como eu gosto bastante de entradas como a que vamos ter esta semana acho que estou no sitio ideal para ser dos primeiros a receber as chuvas e principalmente ventos que podem atingir valores impressionantes como eu já presenciei!


----------



## tozequio (14 Out 2006 às 22:41)

Por razões óbvias, gosto de todo o Interior Norte em termos gerais, mas há 3 zonas que eu particularmente gosto que não necessariamente de Interior: a Serra da Freita, perto de Arouca, Serra do Marão e Serra da Peneda (a zona de Lamas do Mouro tem um clima fantástico para a altitude a que está   )


----------



## tomalino (15 Out 2006 às 18:24)

Nordeste Transmontano é claro 
Em Torre de Moncorvo tenho os dois tipos de clima do nordeste: a terra quente (abaixo dos 500 metros de altitude), onde há amendoeiras e vinhas, e a terra fria, com os castanheiros e pinheiros. O concelho tem a serra do Reboredo (920m) e o vale da vilariça (100m), que é uma das zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
Vocês já disseram a maior parte dos fenómenos ( nevoeiro, cinselo, trovoadas, neve ), mas só para terem uma ideia, já tive 3 semanas sem ver o sol por causa do nevoeiro ( só via se subisse á serra ), já tive uma antena de gelo no carro , granizo a partir vidros dos carros, 5 ou 6 horas de trovoadas seguidas, etc)
É o clima mais agreste de Portugal


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Out 2006 às 20:04)

Nordeste Transmontano, Alto Minho e Beira Baixa, sem dúvida nenhuma. Não tenho informações, mas certamente que os meu tetaratarataraavós eram lá de cima!   Do meu Alentejo só mesmo a comida e os cheiros é que me atraem.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2006 às 18:34)

tomalino disse:


> Nordeste Transmontano é claro
> Em Torre de Moncorvo tenho os dois tipos de clima do nordeste: a terra quente (abaixo dos 500 metros de altitude), onde há amendoeiras e vinhas, e a terra fria, com os castanheiros e pinheiros. O concelho tem a serra do Reboredo (920m) e o vale da vilariça (100m), que é uma das zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
> Vocês já disseram a maior parte dos fenómenos ( nevoeiro, cinselo, trovoadas, neve ), mas só para terem uma ideia, já tive 3 semanas sem ver o sol por causa do nevoeiro ( só via se subisse á serra ), já tive uma antena de gelo no carro , granizo a partir vidros dos carros, 5 ou 6 horas de trovoadas seguidas, etc)
> É o clima mais agreste de Portugal



Ya essa zona é sem duvida uma das melhores de Portugal (eu conheço-a pessoalmente) pois existe muita instabilidade logo o clima é bastante diversificado isso faz da região uma região bastante interessante para quem adora fenomenos climáticos extremos e tambem para quem gostar de viver num local em que o clima é diferente todos os dias. Já Lisboa é uma pasmaceira nem neva nem faz frio nem sequer cai granizo e as vezes chega a estar-se mais de 2 semanas sem se ver uma nuvem o que é deprimente.


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 19:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ya essa zona é sem duvida uma das melhores de Portugal (eu conheço-a pessoalmente) pois existe muita instabilidade logo o clima é bastante diversificado isso faz da região uma região bastante interessante para quem adora fenomenos climáticos extremos e tambem para quem gostar de viver num local em que o clima é diferente todos os dias. Já Lisboa é uma pasmaceira nem neva nem faz frio nem sequer cai granizo e as vezes chega a estar-se mais de 2 semanas sem se ver uma nuvem o que é deprimente.



Não nevava isso sim, agora já neva


----------



## Alpi (9 Dez 2006 às 05:29)

*serra de Sintra e arredores!* caramba, não há como aquela zona! tem um microclima maluco. é capaz de estar-mos em julho, e um frio doido e a serra totalmente coberta por nuvens....e Lx um calor desgraçado


----------

